# Saudi Arabic: I only sent you a message because...



## suma7

In the Saudi dialect, how do I say:

"I only sent you a message because I wanted some help with my Arabic."


----------



## Hemza

Hello,

There is no "Saudi dialect". Are you asking about Najdi? Hijazi? Or even Sharqi (Eastern)? Or another one .

So in Hijazi, it could be: "ba3athtellek risala li2ana kunt abgha tisa3adni fil 3arabia". There are other ways to say but this one can work .


----------



## ayed

_arsalt lik 3alashan bass tsa3idni fee Hal wajib alarabi _


----------



## suma7

Hemza said:


> There is no "Saudi dialect". Are you asking about Najdi? Hijazi? Or even Sharqi (Eastern)? Or another one .
> 
> So in Hijazi, it could be: "ba3athtellek risala li2ana kunt abgha tisa3adni fil 3arabia". There are other ways to say but this one can work .


I would like it in either the Hejazi or Najdi dialect!
And can you write that in Arabic for me please? I find that easier 


ayed said:


> _arsalt lik 3alashan bass tsa3idni fee Hal wajib alarabi _


Which dialect is this?? And also, could you please type it in Arabic? It would be very much appreciated


----------



## Hemza

بعثت لك رسالة لان كنت ابغى تسعدني فيل عربية


----------



## ayed

suma7 said:


> Which dialect is this?? And also, could you please type it in Arabic? It would be very much appreciated


Najdi dialect ( Riyadh)
أرسلت لك علشان بس تساعدني في حل واجب العربي


----------



## suma7

what is the meaning of :حل واجب??


----------



## Hemza

I think our brother *Ayed* meant "هل واجب" .
"هل"= "هذا ال


----------



## suma7

should the end part be: "تساعدني في العربية" ?


----------



## Hemza

Yes . But as it's dialect, I prefered to write it as it's pronounced, although my translation sounds a bit formal, but that's because I never lived in Saudi Arabia so I don't really know local expressions (even if I'm part Hijazi).


----------



## ayed

حل الواجب = to do Arabic homework


----------



## Hemza

Ouch, sorry, I really thought you meant "هل واجب" . But "حل" means "to solve", right? Like "حل المشكلة"?


----------



## Schem

There are two ways I would express this in Gasseemi-Najdi Arabic:
1) ما أرسلتلك إلا عشان تساعدن بواجب العربي
2) أرسلتلك (رسالة) بس عشان كنت أبيك تساعدن بواجب العربي

The first one means "I only sent you (the message) so that you'd help me with my Arabic homework" and uses the construction of ما..إلا which is similar to the English construction "it is but" and involves a more stern or explanatory tone I suppose. The second means "I sent you (a message) just because I wanted you to help me with my Arabic homework" which is closer to a literal translation and is more neutral depending on what you intend to portray with the sentence.



Hemza said:


> Ouch, sorry, I really thought you meant "هل واجب" . But "حل" means "to solve", right? Like "حل المشكلة"?



Yeah, we use "solve" to mean "to do" homework even if it requires no solving (of problems or equations). I believe it's common in the rest of the Arab world as well.


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

I speak Saudi Najdi
ما رسلتلك الرسالة إلا عشان

maa riseltilik errisaalah illaa 3ashaan


----------



## Hemza

Schem said:


> Yeah, we use "solve" to mean "to do" homework even if it requires no solving (of problems or equations). I believe it's common in the rest of the Arab world as well.



Thanks, I didn't know


----------



## princeipeazul

Schem said:


> There are two ways I would express this in Gasseemi-Najdi Arabic:
> 1) ما أرسلتلك إلا عشان تساعدن بواجب العربي
> 2) أرسلتلك (رسالة) بس عشان كنت أبيك تساعدن بواجب العربي
> 
> The first one means "I only sent you (the message) so that you'd help me with my Arabic homework" and uses the construction of ما..إلا which is similar to the English construction "it is but" and involves a more stern or explanatory tone I suppose. The second means "I sent you (a message) just because I wanted you to help me with my Arabic homework" which is closer to a literal translation and is more neutral depending on what you intend to portray with the sentence.


So in Najdi arabic عشان means "in order to" and "because"? Do you use لانه in spoken Arabic or not?


----------



## Mahaodeh

princeipeazul said:


> So in Najdi arabic عشان means "in order to" and "because"?


I don't want to speak for Najdi Arabic nor for Schem, but I'm a little confused. He never translated it as "in order to", he used "because" and "so that", didn't he?

I also believe that the meanings of 'because' and 'in order to' are close enough to require only one expression in Arabic.


----------



## WadiH

ما أرسلت لك إلا عشان
ما أرسلت لك إلا بسبب
ما أرسلت لك إلا لأنـ

All these work in most dialects in Saudi Arabia.


----------

